# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Gouldian Finches - Μελέτη σχετικά με το χρώμα του κεφαλιού

## blackmailer

Μόλις βρήκα μια μελέτη που έγινε σχετικά με το χρώμα του κεφαλιού των gouldian και το πόσο επηρεάζει τη θνησιμότητα των νεοσσών η "λάθος" επιλογή συντρόφου απο το θηλυκό, το οποίο έχει όμως αναπτύξει έναν μηχανισμό ελέγχου του φύλλου των νεοσσών που θα γεννηθούν ώστε να έχουν περισσότερες τελικά πιθανότητες επιβίωσης!!
απολαύστε το

----------

